# [Ebay] Sammlung, 20 PC Spiele, GTA, Anno, u.a.



## Haeggar2 (22. April 2010)

Servus,

ich versteigere ein Paket von 20 PC-Spielen bei Ebay. Dabei sind aktuellere Artikel wie GTA, Gothic oder Anno, aber auch Klassiker wie Schleichfahrt, Anstoss2 und Mechwarrior.
Die Sendung kommt als Paket, die CDs/DVDs haben ein gutes Gewicht 
Hier der Link zur Auktion: KLICK

Viel Spaß beim Bieten.


----------



## Haeggar2 (25. April 2010)

Nicht mehr viel Zeit


----------



## Haeggar2 (27. April 2010)

Heute endet die Auktion. Sichert euch euren Spielspass für die kommenden Monate.


----------

